# I found a picture of my car in the strangest place...



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Well, I was looking at my webpage statistics and found a "referrer" that looked unusual. I had to :rofl: and 

After you hit the sight, scroll down and TAKE A LOOK


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

I'm digging the song. :eeps:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Malachi said:


> Well, I was looking at my webpage statistics and found a "referrer" that looked unusual.


If he's linking your shot, you should change the pic temporarily to a Model T or a Pinto or something :rofl:


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

its enough to make you puke its so sugar coated. and bs.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> If he's linking your shot, you should change the pic temporarily to a Model T or a Pinto or something :rofl:


 :rofl:

Alex


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Actually I would change it to the yamaha 4 wheeler with the 22" bling rims on it...


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Greco said:


> Actually I would change it to the yamaha 4 wheeler with the 22" bling rims on it...


Last night on my way home I saw an old Chevelle convertable with 24" wheels.

The thing was so high in the air it looked like a monster truck


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Change it to this:










:bigpimp:

.


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

You should send him a cease and desist letter or something. Scare the heck out of him.


----------



## craigt-from-atl (Jan 5, 2004)

gojira-san said:


> If he's linking your shot, you should change the pic temporarily to a Model T or a Pinto or something :rofl:


DEFINITELY.


----------



## Wengenstein (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is what you need to replace that image with 










or maybe this one


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

I take it from your e-mail that you are not the bald black dude and that is not his car?!!!
That is pretty lame. However, at least someone thought well enough of your car that they thought they could pic up chicks with it.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

The question is...Did anyone vote for him as member of the week?


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Now the link is dead... busted :flame:


----------



## Wengenstein (Feb 20, 2004)

I just tried it, it worked ok for me... :dunno:



Godsogd said:


> Now the link is dead... busted :flame:


----------



## Godsogd (Oct 23, 2004)

Yup - you're correct... I clicked on my Brother Malachi's URL.


----------



## Megatron (May 15, 2004)

Nah...don't put a picture of another car on it. Put a donkey or something X-rated on it that makes him look like a fool. Remember, his page indicates this is "his ride", but doesn't say how he's "riding" it/him/her. Draw your own conclusions...


----------



## FireWalker (Apr 19, 2004)

Replace your car with this.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

You guys are sadistic :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I never thought of changing out the pic, I just feel sorry for the guy although your ideas are tempting. :eeps:


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Malachi said:


> You guys are sadistic :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I never thought of changing out the pic, I just feel sorry for the guy although your ideas are tempting. :eeps:


you know you have to do it... :rofl:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

This guy's pathetic. (You gotta change the pic though)


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Malachi said:


> You guys are sadistic :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I never thought of changing out the pic, I just feel sorry for the guy although your ideas are tempting. :eeps:


Do it! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

zcasavant said:


> Do it! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


Since no one else has said it....

Do it! I DARE YOU!

Now you have been challenged....will you back down?  :angel:

I say use either the donkey or the big wheel :thumbup:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

:bustingup :bustingup :bustingup 

You guys are out of control, thanks for the laugh!

I don't have the heart. :angel:


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

change it!!!!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

do It!!!


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Malachi,

C'mon  use this one:









-Mark


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Malachi said:


> I don't have the heart. :angel:


It would be funny to change the pic, but at the same time it's hard not to have sympathy for the guy. I don't think I could change it either.

Besides, you never know... maybe he has a car that looks similar but is without access to a digicam or scanner. Maybe you could just email him and ask? :dunno:

--SONET


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

LMFAO!!!! You have to link it to the big wheel! I'll pay you... j/k


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

hagenmi1 said:


> LMFAO!!!! You have to link it to the big wheel! I'll pay you... j/k


No! A big wheel would be too cool for this joker :rofl:

-Mark


----------



## hagenmi1 (Dec 14, 2003)

> No! A big wheel would be too cool for this joker :rofl:
> 
> -Mark


Your right, he would brag about having a 22" "rim".


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

It's still there, change the picture!


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't think that guy is smart enough to link the picture. He probably just copied and pasted it. It would be funny as hell to change it though if you could.


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

Oh man this is the funniest thread I've read in a long time. My stomach is killing me !!!! LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Oh, the quad with the chrome wheels. He deserves it, for taking someone else's car as his own. C'mon, it'll be fun! (Peer pressure, peer pressure...)


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ljh824 said:


> I don't think that guy is smart enough to link the picture. He probably just copied and pasted it. It would be funny as hell to change it though if you could.


nope, it's linked

http://bmw540ifun.com/photogallery/MyCar/030908CarPicsPark/108_0825 500 350.JPG


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

TOGA TOGA TOGA TOGA TOGA TOGA

Do It.......... for John B.


----------



## Warot (Aug 3, 2004)

oh my god that is the funniest crap I've ever seen. You really should change the picture to the quad bike... boy would I love to see his face when he sees the new linked picture! :rofl:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

OK guys, :rofl: 

you have worked me over pretty good. I tried to use that "Send a Message" function on the guy's site, but it requires me to join the forum for it to work and I am not going to do that. My message was to tell him, that he needs to de-link within 3 days, but since that is not going to work, I think this is what I am going to do. I am going to rename the pic he is linked to, so the car pic won't show up.

If he tries to re-link to me, then we will do a pic switch.

It is not right for him to link to me in that way (probably claiming to have a ride that he really does not) but at the same time, I am not looking to embarass him.

Now in the meantime we can vote on the replacement pic if he chooses to re-link. I want to use one of two posted on this link.

So vote, it will be either:

1) The AMC Eagle with his face in it or

2) The 4 wheeler with the chrome wheels.

I vote for 1).


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Of your choices, I agree and say you should go with the AMC Eagle.

The donkey would be much better


----------

